# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Nhà hàng Quá Ngon bia cực rẻ, đồ ăn cực ngon, khung cảnh cực đẹp chia sẻ với các bạn

## mr.quoc

Mình vừa mới phát hiện một địa chỉ ẩm thực hấp dẫn các bạn à! Tại đây có món heo tộc quay lu da giòn cực ngon và các loại hải sản nướng thơm ngon lạ. Quán đẹp thoáng giá cả thì bình dân. Thức uống tại đây cũng bán rất rẻ. Bia 333: 12.000đ, bia Tiger: 13.000đ, Bia Heneiken: 17.000đ. Địa chỉ là nhà hàng Quá Ngon 306-308 Lê Văn Sỹ, Phường 1, Quận Tân Bình. Các bạn tới mà ok thì thông tin cho cả làng “có tâm hồn ăn uống” biết nhé. Riêng mình thì cảm thấy rất hài lòng nên muốn chia sẻ cùng mọi người  :hehe:  :hehe: 


Bạn nào có thông tin về nơi nào có ẩm thực ngon rẻ nữa chia sẻ cho cả làng biết với nhé!  :Gun Bandana:  :Gun Bandana:

----------


## mr.quoc

*Nhà hàng Quá Ngon không những chỉ có không gian ngoài trời rất thoáng mát mà còn có nhiều phòng VIP máy lạnh cho bạn có được một không gian riêng tư, yêu tĩnh, ấm cúng!

Nhà hàng Quá Ngon – 306-308 Lê Văn Sỹ, Phường 1, Quận Tân Bình
Điện thoại: 08.39918964
Website: http://www.nhahangquangon.com 
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/quangon*

----------


## quanthunha

mình dã dến dây an rồi.mình thấy như vậy: phục vụ thì chậm chạp.món ăn củng bình thường kg có gì dặt sắc.nhất là nước chấm quá tệ.giá cả thì mắc.dồ ăn thì ít nên thành ra quá mắc.gia dình mình di 6 người kêu 5 món ra.món gỏi cửu huữ dừa.1 con cá chim nướng.1 con bồ câu nướng.2 dĩa bò lúc lắc.2 dia com chiên hai sản thêm 6 chai bia trã hết 1t4..potay cạch tới già thề kg tới quán này lần nửa

----------


## mr.quoc

*Mình không biết bạn là ai nhưng theo bạn nói thì nước chậm tệ nhưng đa số những thực khách đến Nhà hàng đều khen nước chấm rất ngon nhé bạn, chắc có lẻ bạn chưa đến Nhà hàng này lần nào rồi ^^*

----------

